# A tous les vieux qui ont "postés" avant...



## R-KHAN (19 Août 2005)

Et qui en sont devenus fan, maintenant...
Petite provoc de nioub (quel mot rigolo ! Bravo !) : pourquoi passez-vous tant de temps à écrire des messages sans grande importance dans ces forums ? 
Une délicieuse impression d'exister, de ne pas parler dans le vide ?
Ou juste le plaisir de jouer les anciens parce que vous avez dépasser les 2000 posts ?
(perso, c'est parce que, aujourd'hui, je me fais chier au boulot - je me suis dit, pourquoi ne pas aller raconter n'importe quoi à des gens que je ne connais pas, pour voir)

Ah, je sens que je vais me faire tout plein d'amis avec ce thread !! (vous remarquerez l'effort louable sur le vocabulaire)

Bisous et bon week-end


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

La réponse a déjà été traitée, fais une recherche.


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Et qui en sont devenus fan, maintenant...
> Petite provoc de nioub (quel mot rigolo ! Bravo !) : pourquoi passez-vous tant de temps à écrire des messages sans grande importance dans ces forums ?
> Une délicieuse impression d'exister, de ne pas parler dans le vide ?
> Ou juste le plaisir de jouer les anciens parce que vous avez dépasser les 2000 posts ?
> ...



Pas de question existentielle avant l'heure de l'apéro, SVP !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La réponse a déjà été traitée, fais une recherche.



Non, laisse. Mâle ou femelle, mac ou pécé, nioube ou ancien, y'a qu'ça qui les intéresse. Tu vas voir, si on les laisse faire, ils vont encore nous en faire 50 pages. Au bas mot.


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La réponse a déjà été traitée, fais une recherche.




oui et si  tape les mots clés " +gros+ bip bip  " on devrait trouver pas mal de post      

que personne ne se sente visé surtout....


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, laisse. Mâle ou femelle, mac ou pécé, nioube ou ancien, y'a qu'ça qui les intéresse. Tu vas voir, si on les laisse faire, ils vont encore nous en faire 50 pages. Au bas mot.


Ah ouais, ok ! mais je comprend pas ton smiley avec des lunettes de soleil ????


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais je comprend pas ton smiley avec des lunettes de soleil ????



C'est la lassitude chéri...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

*Manquerait plus que ça*
avoir des choses sérieuses à dire pour poster au bar...


_Mis à part ça p'tit gars, si t'avais jamais que des choses super intéressantes à dire on doit pas beaucoup rigoler avec toi..._


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Et qui en sont devenus fan, maintenant...
> Petite provoc de nioub (quel mot rigolo ! Bravo !) : pourquoi passez-vous tant de temps à écrire des messages sans grande importance dans ces forums ?
> Une délicieuse impression d'exister, de ne pas parler dans le vide ?
> Ou juste le plaisir de jouer les anciens parce que vous avez dépasser les 2000 posts ?
> ...



Voyons,

Tu es nouveau mais tu connais le terme nioube donc tu nous lis depuis quelquetemps.
Tu es de nature impatiente, en effet, tu es attiré par cette communauté, et aimerait être un "ancien" mais tu sais que c'est difficile et que tu devras forcément passer par le mode nioube. Alors tu passes directement en mode provoque. Espérant ainsi sauter directement de classe.
D'esprit contradictoire tu transcris dans ton message des idées opposées "sans grande importance dans ces forums" et "impression d'exister, de ne pas parler dans le vide".
De nature jalouse aussi puisque tu dénigres "le plaisir de jouer les anciens parce que vous avez dépasser les 2000 posts ?" quelque chose que tu associes au plaisir...
Tu te fais chier au boulot, j'ai cru un instant que tu etais fonctionnaire mais vu l'heure du post c'est impossible. Sans doute une profession libérale qui t'ennuie.
Tu fais de l'ironie par peur de te faire massacrer par les "anciens" que tu envies, tu es donc peureux et envieux.

Avec autant de vice, je te prédis un avenir excellent au sein de cette communauté. Bienvenue à toi...


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voyons,
> 
> Tu es nouveau mais tu connais le terme nioube donc tu nous lis depuis quelquetemps.
> Tu es de nature impatiente, en effet, tu es attiré par cette communauté, et aimerait être un "ancien" mais tu sais que c'est difficile et que tu devras forcément passer par le mode nioube. Alors tu passes directement en mode provoque. Espérant ainsi sauter directement de classe.
> ...



Et bien c'est la forme après les vacances 
  :love:


----------



## bengilli (19 Août 2005)

je vous laisse jouer un peu avec et on l'envoie à l'ombre


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voyons,
> 
> Tu es nouveau mais tu connais le terme nioube donc tu nous lis depuis quelquetemps.
> Tu es de nature impatiente, en effet, tu es attiré par cette communauté, et aimerait être un "ancien" mais tu sais que c'est difficile et que tu devras forcément passer par le mode nioube. Alors tu passes directement en mode provoque. Espérant ainsi sauter directement de classe.
> ...



Tu devrais te reconvertir, c'est pas mal fait cette analyse !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse jouer un peu avec et on l'envoie à l'ombre



Merci !


----------



## Freelancer (19 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais te reconvertir, c'est pas mal fait cette analyse !



cool  . un bureau un peu austère, un divan et jarhom :love:


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais te reconvertir, c'est pas mal fait cette analyse !



Je triche, on a matté profession profiler pendant les vacances...



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> cool  . un bureau un peu austère, un divan et jarhom :love:



Arrêtes tu m'excites


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2005)

En attendant il va passer par la case "quarantaine"... :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

... y'a des vieux ici ... :affraid: :affraid:  ... pourtant c'est un forum de djeunes !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> cool  . un bureau un peu austère, un divan et jarhom :love:



Alors attention ! Le divan pas en cuir, ça colle aux fesses !


----------



## _m_apman (19 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... y'a des vieux ici ... :affraid: :affraid:  ... pourtant c'est un forum de djeunes !!!!


Bah oui ! Moi même, je suis un vieux nioube. :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je triche, on a matté profession profiler pendant les vacances...



Ah je vois ... la formation accélérée !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> Bon allez je trace : _personne va faire la vaisselle à ma place !!_
> ...



La classe en Mapa© ce Roberto !   :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (19 Août 2005)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui ! Moi même, je suis un vieux nioube. :rateau:


 
Et moi, je suis un jeune vieux nioube. A acquérir.

Voire un ancien jeune nioube. Acquis.

Et bientôt, un nioube vieux de la vieille.

Mais de toute manière: "Nioube un jour, nioube toujours!!!"


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et encore_ si tu savais..._
> 
> :rose:  :rose:



Je précise ... La classe qu'en Mapa© ! :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2005)

C'est dingue ca : j'aurais juré qu'il me restait de la peinture. Ca part a une vitesse en ce moment....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse jouer un peu avec et on l'envoie à l'ombre



... Oui ; mais en ce moment, il y a pénurie. Oublie un peu le carton rouge...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

vache... ya des "anciens" dans ce sujet ?!!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

on croirait pas quand on regarde les dâtes d'inscription... 

excepté Bengilli le rouge, Amok Baygon Vert et TheBigLebowski baygon jaune (devant)

ah... et moi... 

je suis très fier d'avoir floodé un maximum quand il n'y avait pas d'animation sur macgé ou pas trop (genre jeux flêchés) mais je suis beaucoup plus fier d'avoir filé des conseils et dépanné pas mal de gens (en fin de compte)

j'ai répondu à la question... mais en fait, qu'est-ce qu'on s'en moque...

c'est vrai que si tu ne lis que le bar (que je ne lis jamais ou presque), c'est un fourmillement de petites vacances de l'esprit...


----------



## Nobody (19 Août 2005)

Si y avait pas des vieux, les autres ne pourraient pas se sentir jeunes. C'est comme si le malheur n'existait pas, on saurait pas ce que c'est le bonheur. Et de toute façon, le jardin de ma tante est plus grand que le chapeau de mon oncle. D'abord.


Là.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Août 2005)




----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on croirait pas quand on regarde les dâtes d'inscription...



Tiens en parlant de date je réalise à l'instant que tu t'es inscris le jour de mon anniversaire.

Bon bah c'est tout. Vous pouvez continuer...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en parlant de date je réalise à l'instant que tu t'es inscris le jour de mon anniversaire.
> 
> Bon bah c'est tout. Vous pouvez continuer...


 Super 

Ca se fete 

Guinness :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

ok je note !!


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Super
> 
> Ca se fete
> 
> Guinness :love:





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ok je note !!




Ah ces bretons... toujours à trouver une excuse pour picoler...:love:


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces bretons... toujours à trouver une excuse pour picoler...:love:



a non !!! je suis pas d'accord ! il n'y aucune excuse a voir pour picoler  !!


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a non !!! je suis pas d'accord ! il n'y aucune excuse a voir pour picoler  !!



Si si, tu verras quand t'auras une femme à la maison...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si si, tu verras quand t'auras une femme à la maison...



Et si elle picole plus que toi ..? :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (20 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



ne venez pas me dire que je dois faire une recherche .... je cherche DTC sur le forum et on me dirige tout droit sur les flooders , alors si il faut que je me tappe 5OO pages de chmileries pour savoir .....    :sleep:   

c'est quoi DTC .... dans ton cul ???


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ne venez pas me dire que je dois faire une recherche .... je cherche DTC sur le forum et on me dirige tout droit sur les flooders , alors si il faut que je me tappe 5OO pages de chmileries pour savoir .....    :sleep:
> 
> c'est quoi DTC .... dans ton cul ???



Oui tu as trouvé la réponse toute seule !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Et qui en sont devenus fan, maintenant...
> Petite provoc de nioub (quel mot rigolo ! Bravo !) : pourquoi passez-vous tant de temps à écrire des messages sans grande importance dans ces forums ?
> Une délicieuse impression d'exister, de ne pas parler dans le vide ?
> Ou juste le plaisir de jouer les anciens parce que vous avez dépasser les 2000 posts ?
> ...



proutprout 

caca

boudin


----------



## woulf (20 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> proutprout
> 
> caca
> 
> boudin



Finalement, tu étais plus expressif en nioube


----------



## sofiping (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as trouvé la réponse toute seule !



rien de tel qu'une vieille bergére pour expliquer a une nioube les choses de la vie


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Août 2005)

A partir de combien de post on est plus considéré comme un nioubie?
Moi j'ai l'impression de poster, poster mais que le compteur il monte pas beaucoup.
Je dois pas assez fréquenter le bar.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> À partir de combien de post on est plus considéré comme un nioubie?



Perso, je n'en fais pas une question de quantité mais de qualité. On peut très bien avoir plusieurs milliers de posts au compteur et rester un nioube de premier choix.
J'ajoute, pensée réconfortante, que ce n'est pas une question de date d'inscription non plus.


----------



## woulf (20 Août 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> A partir de combien de post on est plus considéré comme un nioubie?
> Moi j'ai l'impression de poster, poster mais que le compteur il monte pas beaucoup.
> Je dois pas assez fréquenter le bar.




Hmmm, je dirai à la louche que le nombre de posts ne suffit pas, les dates d'inscription jouent aussi un rôle prépondérant - donc tu es bien placé  

Quant à flooder, le forum switch et ses poussées acnéiques de trolls offrent de belles occasions  
Même pas besoin de s'y connaitre pour répondre, on est loin de la rigueur des forums techniques


----------



## Bilbo (20 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


Notre maître à tous en terme de concision. 


			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> proutprout
> 
> caca
> 
> boudin


:affraid:
Qu'on le bannisse !   


			
				JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> A partir de combien de post on est plus considéré comme un nioubie?
> Moi j'ai l'impression de poster, poster mais que le compteur il monte pas beaucoup.
> Je dois pas assez fréquenter le bar.


Il existe un nombre non négligeable de nioubes qui ont plusieurs centaines de posts au compteurs. Un des moyens de les repérer est leur passion pour les serveurs FTP. 


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je n'en fais pas une question de quantité mais de qualité. On peut très bien avoir plusieurs milliers de posts au compteur et rester un nioube de premier choix.
> J'ajoute, pensée réconfortante, que ce n'est pas une question de date d'inscription non plus.


À l'inverse, il en est d'autres qui n'ont jamais été des nioubes.   



À+


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Août 2005)

Rien à rajouter


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Bien dit Bilbo. Le nioubisme, c'est plus qu'un état de fait, c'est une façon d'être. On peut s'en défaire, mais ça doit à peu près être aussi difficile que de s'empêcher de chier après avoir pris deux tubes de laxatifs.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vache... ya des "anciens" dans ce sujet ?!!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> on croirait pas quand on regarde les dâtes d'inscription...
> 
> ...



Il est pas mignon lui ?  

Tu m'as aussi banni 743 fois, et ce sans motif valable biensur (quoi ? )...


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as aussi banni 743 fois, et ce sans motif valable biensur (quoi ? )...


 
ah non !!! je proteste !!! ça c'est moi


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

Toi tu es le recordman... c'est vrai...


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2005)

et dire que j'ai faillit bannir fanrem parce que son avatar ressemblait beaucoup aux tiens :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et dire que j'ai faillit bannir fanrem parce que son avatar ressemblait beaucoup aux tiens :rateau:



Surtout qu'ils ne se ressemblent absolument pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

T'aurais pu le bannir, aprés tout si ça fait pas de bien, ça fait de mal...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit Bilbo. Le nioubisme, c'est plus qu'un état de fait, c'est une façon d'être. On peut s'en défaire, mais ça doit à peu près être aussi difficile que de s'empêcher de chier après avoir pris deux tubes de laxatifs.


*...dit aussi élégamment, on ne peut être que d'accord.*


----------



## kathy h (20 Août 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde on se croirait dans " le bar des floodeurs "  ici    :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (20 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Et qui en sont devenus fan, maintenant...
> Petite provoc de nioub (quel mot rigolo ! Bravo !) : pourquoi passez-vous tant de temps à écrire des messages sans grande importance dans ces forums ?
> Une délicieuse impression d'exister, de ne pas parler dans le vide ?
> Ou juste le plaisir de jouer les anciens parce que vous avez dépasser les 2000 posts ?
> ...



'tain ça dort chez les modos...
j'ai connu un temps où un sujet comme ça était fermé dans les deux heures, les posts retouchés pour enlever les gros mots et les photos arrangées pour faire disparaître des têtes... tout fout l'camp, tout fout l'camp !!!


----------



## Bilbo (20 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde on se croirait dans " le bar des floodeurs "  ici    :rateau:


Délatrice. 

À+


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Délatrice.
> 
> À+


 C'est marrant, il suffit de mettre le mot "vieux" dans un sujet pour que Bilbo rapplique


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, il suffit de mettre le mot "vieux" dans un sujet pour que Bilbo rapplique



Moi c'que j'aime bien, c'est le "A+"... Je trouve que ça a un petit côté "Je t'aurai Fantomas, je t'aurai !"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Août 2005)

OldDark


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'que j'aime bien, c'est le "A+"... Je trouve que ça a un petit côté "Je t'aurai Fantomas, je t'aurai !"


 Pis ça a un côté "moi je fais pas de posts de moins de trois lignes"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Août 2005)

et de plus de 5 lettres


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et de plus de 5 lettres


 Oui c'est vrai ça aide, moi des fois j'ai du mal :bebe:


----------



## Bilbo (21 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, il suffit de mettre le mot "vieux" dans un sujet pour que Bilbo rapplique





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> OldDark


Global est toujours aussi concis.  Je n'ai rien à ajouter. 


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'que j'aime bien, c'est le "A+"... Je trouve que ça a un petit côté "Je t'aurai Fantomas, je t'aurai !"


Avec l'accent, siouplait, avec l'accent. 

À+


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2005)

Tiens je décuvre ce fil un peu tard on dirait (je n'ai plus mes réflexes d'antan, désolé)

Je suis déçus.... pas un mot sur moi! Tant pis...

Bon je vous laisse, ça va être l'heure de ma camomille.

Au fait, pour AppleExpo, serait-il possible cette année de trouver de la compote sur le stand du Pommier? (parce que j'ai niqué mon dentier l'an passé avec vos pommes!)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *...dit aussi élégamment, on ne peut être que d'accord.*




Et encore, t'as rien vu !

enfin... moi, à l'inverse de l'instigateur du thread, j'ai pas besoin de plus de 2 lignes pour être grossier  A moins qu'on ait à faire à un timide ?


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas mignon lui ?
> 
> Tu m'as aussi banni 743 fois, et ce sans motif valable biensur (quoi ? )...




ah si, c'était pour éviter que mackie ne le fasse à ma place...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah si, c'était pour éviter que mackie ne le fasse à ma place...


C'est dégueulasse. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2005)

je boirais bien un cahors avec bilbo


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

pour ça tu doit venir a Paris pour l'AE  on paie nos tournée


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est dégueulasse.
> 
> À+



ya pire aussi !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2005)

bilbo ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

Son cahors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah si, c'était pour éviter que mackie ne le fasse à ma place...



Je me doutais que tes intentions étaient louables...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Son cahors ?


Chaton, ce n'est pas parce que je viens d'une région brassicole comme toi que pour autant je suis nul en pinard. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Ben je sais pas moi.. j'me renseigne


----------



## R-KHAN (23 Août 2005)

Je n'en attendais pas tant, vous êtes formidables ! Quatre pages de pas grand chose en un week-end !
Jahrom, tu es trop perspicace, tu serais une femme, je t'épouserais tout de suite !
Dès que j'aurais trouvé comment on fait, je fermerais ce Thread.

( Ô grand Supermoquette, sache que je ne fais jamais de recherche, je suis trop feignasse pour ça. )


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Dès que j'aurais trouvé comment on fait, je fermerais ce Thread.



Encore un qui se prend pour Dieu 

La seule chose que je t'autorise à faire c'est de prendre un pack Auto-Ban  Benjamin peut le relancer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en attendais pas tant, vous êtes formidables ! Quatre pages de pas grand chose en un week-end !
> Jahrom, tu es trop perspicace, tu serais une femme, je t'épouserais tout de suite !
> Dès que j'aurais trouvé comment on fait, je fermerais ce Thread.
> 
> ( Ô grand Supermoquette, sache que je ne fais jamais de recherche, je suis trop feignasse pour ça. )



Allons bon! Sonnyboy a fait une nouvelle fausse couche...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose que je t'autorise à faire c'est de prendre un pack Auto-Ban  Benjamin peut le relancer



Plaisir d'offrir ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

De rien


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2005)

Loulou ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un veut bien faire un résumé?
J'ai la fleme de tout lire :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veut bien faire un résumé?
> J'ai la fleme de tout lire :sleep:




... Pas grand chose... Un jeune qui a besoin de s'affirmer en rejetant l'image du père qu'il projette un peu partout... La routine, quoi... :sleep:


----------



## R-KHAN (23 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui se prend pour Dieu
> 
> La seule chose que je t'autorise à faire c'est de prendre un pack Auto-Ban  Benjamin peut le relancer



Comment ? Comment ? Aurais-je pêché par orgueil ? Je ne pourrais même pas fermer ce truc ?
Horreur et putréfaction !
Tant pis, je ne fermerais rien, j'irais poster ailleurs.
STGM.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Pas grand chose... Un jeune qui a besoin de s'affirmer en rejetant l'image du père qu'il projette un peu partout... La routine, quoi... :sleep:



Qui s'occupe de repeindre les murs?


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Comment ? Comment ? Aurais-je pêché par orgueil ? Je ne pourrais même pas fermer ce truc ?
> Horreur et putréfaction !
> Tant pis, je ne fermerais rien, j'irais poster ailleurs.
> STGM.


 
Jeune homme, vous seriez bien inspiré de réviser futur et conditionnel!

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Pas grand chose... Un jeune qui a besoin de s'affirmer en rejetant l'image du père qu'il projette un peu partout... La routine, quoi... :sleep:


 
Ca tache pas au moins?


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veut bien faire un résumé?
> J'ai la fleme de tout lire :sleep:




 :bebe:   pfff... ils nous les aura toutes faites celui-ci     :mouais:


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis, je ne fermerais rien, j'irais poster ailleurs.



Ferme la porte en sortant quand même 

Et ta bouche par la même occasion...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:  pfff... ils nous les aura toutes faites celui-ci   :mouais:


 
Ben t'as que ca a faire toi!


----------



## jahrom (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> "Jahrom, tu es trop perspicace, tu serais une femme, je t'épouserais tout de suite !"



On peut se PACSer...:love:
Mais je suis de la vieille école, il faut d'abord demander ma main à mon père...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Loulou ?



(Me retournant d'un geste fluide et fixant la caméra) : Oui ... c'est moi !


----------



## R-KHAN (23 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ferme la porte en sortant quand même
> 
> Et ta bouche par la même occasion...



??? 
Là, j'ai la bouche fermée - mais comme je tape au clavier du bout des doigts, me revoilà.
Tu écrit avec la langue, toi ? Respect...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> ???
> Là, j'ai la bouche fermée - mais comme je tape au clavier du bout des doigts, me revoilà.
> Tu écrit avec la langue, toi ? Respect...



*Jette-toi*
par la fenêtre alors


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> (Me retournant d'un geste fluide et fixant la caméra) : Oui ... c'est moi !


essuie toi tu as de la pomme de terre sur la joue !! :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> essuie toi tu as de la pomme de terre sur la joue !! :rose:



C'est à cause de la barbe ça !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause de la barbe ça !


remarque c'est un peu excitant :rose:   

mais faut la laissé secher !!


----------



## Grug (23 Août 2005)

reviens gerard


----------



## R-KHAN (23 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme, vous seriez bien inspiré de réviser futur et conditionnel!
> 
> Merci



Et j'ai crié, crié, hé
mon correcteur orthographique, pour qu'il revienne,
et j'ai pleuré, pleuré, hé, 
mes posts font trop d'la peine !


----------



## R-KHAN (23 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On peut se PACSer...:love:
> Mais je suis de la vieille école, il faut d'abord demander ma main à mon père...



"Beau papa
Votre fils est beau,
Il sent bon le post chaud
et quand il se la joue psycho
j'en frétille comme un glaviot !
M'accorderez-vous son pied ?"

S'il dit oui, j'en vire ma cutie !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> "Beau papa
> Votre fils est beau,
> Il sent bon le post chaud
> et quand il se la joue psycho
> ...


 sympa, c'est frais ... :mouais:


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Août 2005)

R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai crié, crié, hé
> mon correcteur orthographique, pour qu'il revienne,
> et j'ai pleuré, pleuré, hé,
> mes posts font trop d'la peine !


Ben vrai, ça, voir ci-dessous


			
				R-KHAN a dit:
			
		

> "Beau papa
> ..........S'il dit oui, j'en vire ma cutie !


Ma cuti peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Purée. Comme il doit avoir le zizi tout dur ! A mon avis ça faisait longtemps qu'autant de personnes ne lui avaient pas adressé la parole.  Et il y prend goût, il revient !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veut bien faire un résumé?
> J'ai la fleme de tout lire :sleep:




idem !!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée. Comme il doit avoir le zizi tout dur ! A mon avis ça faisait longtemps qu'autant de personnes ne lui avaient pas adressé la parole.  Et il y prend goût, il revient !


 Idem :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée. Comme il doit avoir le zizi tout dur ! A mon avis ça faisait longtemps qu'autant de personnes ne lui avaient pas adressé la parole.  Et il y prend goût, il revient !



... Des comme ça, il en a défilé pas mal, au bar. A chaque fois on pense que l'on a hérité du "trou du cul étalon", le modèle d'exposition au pavillon de Sèvres... Fors est de reconnaître que l'on est toujours agréablement surpris de constater que l'on ne peut pas avoir une certitude absolue quant à la fiabilité de certaines unités de mesure... J'aime la vie pour cette constante remise en question et les merveilleuses découvertes qu'elle occasionne... Pas vous?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

non plutot pour le cul


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Des comme ça, il en a défilé pas mal, au bar. A chaque fois on pense que l'on a hérité du "trou du cul étalon", le modèle d'exposition au pavillon de Sèvres... Fors est de reconnaître que l'on est toujours agréablement surpris de constater que l'on ne peut pas avoir une certitude absolue quant à la fiabilité de certaines unités de mesure... J'aime la vie pour cette constante remise en question et les merveilleuses découvertes qu'elle occasionne... Pas vous?  :love:



Ça c'est pas un post de nioube.  :love:


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2005)

Bon, notre ami a gagné des vacances aux frais du contribuable des forums... Destination inconnue et retour en charter dans 7 jours


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2005)

3 carrés rouges , va y avoir des jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon, notre ami a gagné des vacances aux frais du contribuable des forums... Destination inconnue et retour en charter dans 7 jours


 Putain !!! T'a cassé notre jouet !!! :'(


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2005)

Ca va encore me retomber dessus, ca !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

mmmmmpf mmmpf f'rum dfasciste


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va encore me retomber dessus, ca !




haaaaa ben non : on confond pas rouge et violet


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va encore me retomber dessus, ca !


 Parano !!!


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa ben non : on confond pas rouge et violet



Ouf : il y en a au moins une qui pense avant de s'exprimer, ici ! :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Parano !!!



C'est de notoriété publique : tout mot se terminant par "o" ou "phobe", je prends ! 

[EDIT]



			
				Moi a dit:
			
		

> Ouf : il y en a au moins une qui pense avant de s'exprimer, ici ! :love:



J'oubliais : "ine" aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouf : il y en a au moins une qui pense avant de s'exprimer, ici ! :love:


 T'es sûr que c'est d'elle dont il s'agit ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Putain !!! T'a cassé notre jouet !!! :'(



Maiiiiiiis noooooooon... imagine un peu qu'il va nous revenir dans une semaine avec son petit bourrichon tout remonté. Ils font tous ça ...    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Maiiiiiiis noooooooon... imagine un peu qu'il va nous revenir dans une semaine avec son petit bourrichon tout remonté. Ils font tous ça ...    :love:



Ca fait envie en effet !  

Ou un autre pseudo ..?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'est d'elle dont il s'agit ?




note : penser a presenter fifille a mackie pour (en recompense ) qu'il  bannisse
cet chat , le plus affreux que j'ai jamais vu !!!


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> note : penser a presenter fifille a mackie pour (en recompense ) qu'il  bannisse
> cet chat , le plus affreux que j'ai jamais vu !!!



Bel esprit ! Prête à offrir la chair de sa chair à l'incarnation du vice pour assouvir une vengeance perso... C'est du joli....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou un autre pseudo ..?



Effectivement. "La femelle du peut être habite souvent dans le terrier du possible"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> note : penser [?] blablabla [?]



Déjà, ça commence mal...    :love: 





Appelle le gnôme vomisseur qu'on rigole !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. "La femelle du peut être habite souvent dans le terrier du possible"


 Rah la chienne ! M'en doutais tiens !


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. "La femelle du peut être habite souvent dans le terrier du possible"


*Désolé - "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN."*


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. "La femelle du peut être habite souvent dans le terrier du possible"



Pas mal. Pour un Corse, c'est plutôt pas mal...


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> note : penser a presenter fifille a mackie pour (en recompense ) qu'il  bannisse
> cet chat , le plus affreux que j'ai jamais vu !!!



ah   euh   comment dire  :rose: bon bannisons le alors  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah   euh   comment dire  :rose: bon bannisons le alors  :love:




laisse, laisse ..... je me vengera personellement toute seule comme une grande  

il faut juste que je laisse cour a mon immagination


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut juste que je laisse cour a mon immagination




tu connais le supplice du sac a mains ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu connais le supplice du sac a mains ?




j'ai jamais compris le supplice de l'ipod , alors celui du sac a main .....
encore moins


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais compris le supplice de l'ipod , alors celui du sac a main .....
> encore moins


 Ben c'est pareil sauf qu'à la place de l'iPod t'as un sac à main, fifille peut pas avoir mérité ça :sick:


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais compris le supplice de l'ipod , alors celui du sac a main .....
> encore moins




je t'expliquerai


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> fifille peut pas avoir mérité ça :sick:



non pour fifille j'ai trouvé des menottes dans le placard de sa maman


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah   euh   comment dire  :rose: bon bannisons le alors  :love:


 Mauvais choix Mackie. Mauvais choix. Des dindes y'en a plein, des potes t'en as moins que de doigts dans une demi-main ! La prochaine fois, tu vomiras de la kro plutôt que de la Kwak.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2005)

moi je suis d'accord avec mon copain ChatdansleDos !! tout d'accord avec lui... 

_tu vois, quand des hommes de 130 kilos disent des choses à des hommes de 60, ceux de 60 les écoutent..._ : retiens ça mackie et t'auras peut-être 100 000$ au soleil... 

sinon, tu pourirras dans les poubelles du marché de Wazemmes !!


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mauvais choix Mackie. Mauvais choix. Des dindes y'en a plein, des potes t'en as moins que de doigts dans une demi-main ! La prochaine fois, tu vomiras de la kro plutôt que de la Kwak.




mais voyons chatons je joue double jeu


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2005)

tu risques doublement de perdre donc !


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2005)

j'ai pas encore sortie mes joker


----------

